# wondering mind...



## Spinechiller81 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello people...i been doing haunted houses for about 4 years...and last year was my first years trying my hand a moving props....now i been looking into haunting with air...then something kinda hit me and i was wondering...could air be replaced with water?....to rum then air ram..and such?..well if any can help me out with this idea.....let me know...

P.s yeah i know there is such thing as hydraulic rams but can it but done with water not oil(hydraulic fluid) and how...thanks again for the help...


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, but rusting, freezing and potential dangerous are the big negatives.
Water is considered non compressive so for any heavy work you'll need a positive displacement pump, Bypass valves, Pressure relief valve and other components all specified to be used with water.

Bottom line air is relatively cheap and safe.


----------



## Spinechiller81 (Mar 26, 2008)

wouldn't it be like setting up an above ground sprinkler system?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Spinechiller81 said:


> wouldn't it be like setting up an above ground sprinkler system?


Sprinkler systems are designed for high volume, not high pressure. And fluctuating high pressure is whole fresh can of worms still. Like Adam said, there's special valves and pumps designed for it, and it's pricey. Hydraulics is cheaper than pneumatics if you're working with seriously high-pressure stuff (log splitting, metal brakes, etc) but for the relatively lightweight power needed for haunting, air's your best bet.


----------



## Spinechiller81 (Mar 26, 2008)

ok....thanks.....looks like in gonna have to start reading up....thanks again..


----------

